# need help vs tyranids



## tssxxx (Feb 5, 2008)

hi i play dark angels and i am going to vs a tyranid force for the 4th time in a 1000pt battle, and i need abit of help, oh and he doesnt use that many tactics, he is more of a shoot shoot and charge guy and hopes i get scared shitless, i have like 30 tact marine, 10 devasataor 2 heavy boltes 3 rocket 2 las and 2 plasma cannons and 6 ravenwing and 5 temanators adn awhirlwind and sammuel and an assualt squard,land sppeder tornadoe attack biker and a termantor chaplain in termanator armour, so idears please and maybe an armie list of 1000pts or 750pts
thanks


----------



## PieMan (May 1, 2008)

i play tyranids and there are a few ways to beat them

first, dont get scared. if you think you cant win you probably wont

second, dont stand still. if you stand and shoot he will have the advantage and be able to pick all the fight. stay mobile and, if you can, always get the charge. unless shooting would be more advantageous

being a small battle the lascannons would probably by useless as he shouldnt have too many monsters

and if he has charged gaunts into a combat they obviously cant win and there is a monster nearby, it will probably charge in a couple of turns. always get them support quickly if you can


----------



## tssxxx (Feb 5, 2008)

i have a 6 bikers and a land speeder an an attack biker, should i use them to stay mobile and out of trouble with 1 tactical squard with a rhino and another 2 racing around the board with devastator and sammule maste of the ravenwing


----------



## Bobgenrut (Feb 5, 2008)

I have literally nothing constructive to add.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Could you rename this thread? The current name sucks totally and gives people no idea what it is about.


----------



## PieMan (May 1, 2008)

yeah, use their speed to your advantage

watch out for hormagaunts and raveners though, they are ultra fast

the devestator squad is an exception though. put them somewhere high and use them to take out any big targets

rhino rushing is also a good tactic. move your tactical squad rhino right up to a squad, disembark and rapid fire. it should take out a lot of gaunts or even do huge damage to a tougher squad

if he has tyranid warriors dont be afraid of their size. they are pretty easy to take out but can also cause a lot of damage

if you think it is safe move the bikes close to a tyranid squad and rapid fire with bolters. i would also reccomend a flamer for the gaunts as they have a terrible armour save.


----------



## PieMan (May 1, 2008)

i think the names ok. i only went into it because of the name


----------



## Ultramar (Jul 6, 2008)

hey mate, just keep moving, make sure you have plenty of assult squads to flank and get so ordanance, they dont stand a chance (plenty of terminators as well)


----------



## PieMan (May 1, 2008)

i like the idea of ordnance and terminators

but ive seen a squad of six genestealers (controlled by a little kid) destroy a chaos lord and his 5 man terminator bodyguard and fuck up half a squad of chaos warriors before finally dying

if you shoot at them though they dont stand a chance


----------



## tssxxx (Feb 5, 2008)

i noly put it like that cause my friend go's on heresy and sometimes tries to find my threads that i post if they have a name like [i am vsing tyranids help] he would no wat to look at. 

and i have an armie which i would like some advice on please

1 company master with power fist
1 10 man tactical squad with plasma gun
1 5 man combat squad with flamer
1 6 man biker squad with 1 power weapone 1 plasma gun, 1 attack bike with heavy bolter and 1 land speeder tornadoe
1 devastator squad with 4 heavy bolters
1 wirlwind with vengence missles

so wat do you think, i was planning on using the company mast and the tactical squards and the wirlwind and the deverstators to hold a solid fire base, while my ravenwing draw some of his armie away whil they kill some of his armie and if he gets to close turbo boost awa, and they will probaly go and try to kill the tyranid warriors which he is going to keep at the back to the front shooting

like my idead as i said before help would be appreciated


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

the thing is you can beat him in cc. i know it sounds crazy but its true. take the dev squad with 4 hvy bolters and kill genestealers first then it up to you. i would try to kill the synapse creatures but that might taske to long. i would take 2 10man tac squads with either a plasma guns and a power weapons. 

heres my list, btw im going off the pts from army builder so if i get anything wrong srry

HQ
company master w lightning claws
chaplin w plasma pistol and combi flamer

TROOPS
3 10 man tac squads w plasma guns 
sarg w power weapon

HVY
5 man dev squad 4 hvy bolters

this look good?


----------



## tssxxx (Feb 5, 2008)

yere i like the list but wont i be a bit static and if he makes it to my lines i am kinda dead, oh and bolters only have like 24 inch range so i can only shoot when he is 2 turns away, wont he survive that?


----------



## PieMan (May 1, 2008)

that army is pretty static but could bring so much firepower

if you only get two turns of shooting you could still cause heaps of damage on the squishy targets. and plasma weapons are awesome against carnifexs. they would only be T6 or T7. and it costs a lot to make an ultra resistant fex.


----------



## rgw (Jan 29, 2008)

tssxxx said:


> yere i like the list but wont i be a bit static and if he makes it to my lines i am kinda dead, oh and bolters only have like 24 inch range so i can only shoot when he is 2 turns away, wont he survive that?


He'll survive it, but in 2 turns of shooting you can take out about half of his troops with that. And you have to remember that the stat line for a gaunt isn't great, Space Marines can take them in CC 2:1 without any problems.

Just remember to shoot the genestealers, nasty buggers.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

I'd go with this list.

*HQ*

*Master of the Deathwing*
- Twin lightning claws
Pts: 130

*Chaplain*
- Plasma pistol
- Combi-flamer
- Crozius arcanum
- Jump pack
Pts: 145

*TROOPS*

*Tactical Squad*
- Plasma gun
- Missile launcher
Pts: 190

*Tactical Squad*
- Plasma gun
- Missile launcher
Pts: 190

*Tactical Squad*
- Plasma gun
- Missile launcher
Pts: 190

*Heavy Support*

*5 Devastators*
- 4 heavy bolters
Pts: 150

Total: 995

Tactics wise, just stay well back and fill anything not wearing power armor full of lead as it gets close. Once the time's right use the Chaplain to get into a nice position with his combi-flamer and let loose on whatever Gaunts may be left, then charge them to hold them in place. Belial should be used to stand back and intercept anything that's getting close to the Tactical Squads or Devastators. Big Tyranids like Hive Tyrants and Carnifexes can be dealt with by the missile launchers and plasma guns once the little critters have been dealt with. Be sure to split all of the Tactical Squads into Combat Squads, with the plasma gun in one half and the missile launcher in the other.

Above all, remember this: Don't shoot the big ones first. Shoot whatever's close enough to charge you in the next turn.

Katie D


----------



## tssxxx (Feb 5, 2008)

thansk for the replies i will probally use Katie drakes armie
thanks.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

tssxxx said:


> i noly put it like that cause my friend go's on heresy and sometimes tries to find my threads that i post if they have a name like [i am vsing tyranids help] he would no wat to look at.
> 
> and i have an armie which i would like some advice on please
> 
> ...


Question, what models will be in the nid army? If its basically a nidzilla keep the fist on the master if its going to be like a swarm go for power weapon or pair of lightning claws. If you intend on keeping your master in the fire base give him a storm bolter or some form of combi bolter so he can take pot shots at long range.


----------



## tssxxx (Feb 5, 2008)

he has like 16 genstealers,16 gauts, 8 hormangaunts, 3 tyranid warriors, 1 carnifex. and some more gautns and hormanguants, and a zorporahes, and some spore mines.
hope that helps


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

Seems fairly standard. Katie's list seems fine, if not truly fantastic, for it. 

...Although, I like your list that you put up, purely because I've always wanted to use a whirlwind on gaunts, and I was hoping to feel that thrill through your battle...You know, 'cus I'm sad like that :biggrin:


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

IMO Tactics wise, if he has that little synapse, shoot the synapse to doom and the genestealers (as they can function without synapse). If hes got them hidden, well aint it lucky bikers have the movement to get to them!


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

Yeah, wait isn't it just the warriors (are they seriously his HQ?) and the 'throap that are synapse? Stick it to 'em!


----------



## Caterpil (Jul 2, 2008)

'Cause he doesn't have many synapse creatures, when you do take them out you will be facing a mindless swarm with no order to it. I think that you should take a few frag missle launchers to literally blow holes in the swarms.


----------



## delta555 (May 27, 2008)

ive got a few ways 
besides the fact we all know endless swarm pisses us of
kill the synapse their wont be that many
or if you wanna be stupid like me ... i play guard but o well
CHARGE with a bunch of flames and melt the shit out of them

and dont get scared
a few days ago i had a 40k point battle imperium vs xeno
some guy brings in a scythed hierdule and barbed one a biotitan a ravener and that huge flying thing that looks like it could be caled a titan but i dont think he got the point we were going to fight till he killed every last 25 or so tanks and i left early but they did pathetic remember that not a single one of the tanks died before i left the reason put the deadly ones behind the weak so they get cover save serious who is he going to worry more about my baneblade or a few russes at his feet


----------



## The Thunder Ravens (Jul 7, 2008)

hi mate , make sure you pick your targets well and if you can go all out to disrupt his synapse control. Ok taking out a hive tyrant isn't easy but just hit the tyranid warriors the gaunt broods revert to their 5 LD and will run away pretty easy in a 1000 pt battle there shouldn't be to many of them. A 5 man terminator sqaud is more than capable of killing them (close combat Terminators with lightning claws are the best for this) use your tactical squads to engage the gaunts with rapid fire while your heavy weapons fire at the hive tyrant and any carnifexes that are there, assault squads should be used to pick on lone tyranids such as Lictors, Zoanthropes and biovores, or to assault monstrous creatures(make sure the squad has a power fist if your gonna do this) after you've softened them up with your heavy weapons, your HQ should get into assault against any thing scary as this is probably one of you best units use them to bolster failing assaults or hunt synapse creatures (honestly if you take every opportunity to kill synapse creature your in with a good chance). Finally always make sure that you take lots off flamers and that when the hand to hand starts it's you that starts it by charging. Tyranids are scary but they're much scarier if they get to charge so make sure that it's you that does the charging and you should send them scurrying back to their hive ships


----------



## The Thunder Ravens (Jul 7, 2008)

hi mate , make sure you pick your targets well and if you can go all out to disrupt his synapse control. Ok taking out a hive tyrant isn't easy but just hit the tyranid warriors the gaunt broods revert to their 5 LD and will run away pretty easy, in a 1000 pt battle there shouldn't be to many of them. A 5 man terminator sqaud is more than capable of killing them (close combat Terminators with lightning claws are the best for this) use your tactical squads to engage the gaunts with rapid fire while your heavy weapons fire at the hive tyrant and any carnifexes that are there, assault squads should be used to pick on lone tyranids such as Lictors, Zoanthropes and biovores, or to assault monstrous creatures(make sure the squad has a power fist if your gonna do this) after you've softened them up with your heavy weapons, your HQ should get into assault against any thing scary as this is probably one of you best units use them to bolster failing assaults or hunt synapse creatures (honestly if you take every opportunity to kill synapse creatures your in with a good chance). Finally always make sure that you take lots off flamers and that when the hand to hand starts it's you that starts it by charging. Tyranids are scary but they're much scarier if they get to charge so make sure that it's you that does the charging and you should send them scurrying back to their hive ships


----------



## bryan247 (Jul 5, 2008)

there is a term in world of warcraft used... its called kieting
what you need to do is move backwords while shooting forward.

i have a nid army and have lost 2 games ever and those were the tactics used. 
mind you i beat the player 8 times prior and told him that those tactics would have to be used to beat me.

weapons of choice are heavy bolters.
if large models are used like hive tyrant's and fex's then you need to take them out with heavyier stuff.

a very very important thing to do is to kill what will get to you the fastest. if you get tied in combat you will get in deep trouble. i have used 2 ripper squads bare naked with just 3 models 30 pts each (60 point and thats 2 basic troop) and tied up a marine squad for 1.5 rounds. 
after you have slaughterd the fastest units such as Winged models, and all the troops. then go after what would do the most dmg.
i have never lost to nids P
ps keep in mind some models can assault you from 24"
best example is homergaunts
move 6, fleet D6, and charge 12
Gargoyles can also be able to do the same

best of luck to you in your game.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

I have found Heavy Bolters work well (Necron Destroyer has something like it). SM have a Fast Attack option for the Heavy Bolter which lets them stay out of assault range and shoot lots.


----------



## In-vino-veritus (Apr 4, 2008)

Agree with Bryan247 above. I play nids myself and those tactics (going backwards whilst firing) are the most irritating to deal with. You need a disposable front line with flamers and a back line with heavy bolters/missile launchers, plus something to deal with deep striking stuff - and don't let them get you tied up in CC or it's all downhill... Oh and I've found the best thing against Space Marines are Zoanthropes and Genestealers - so whack them first.


----------



## tssxxx (Feb 5, 2008)

thanks for all them help even tho i havent checked this thread out in like 1 year soz bou that, but yere i use the tactics u guys have givern me and now i basically domanate him, lol ty


----------

